# Innokin: CoolFire4



## Alex (19/5/15)

*Innokin CoolFire4 Official Pics*
By BiLLi0 · 7 hours ago · 4 images · 3,263 views · stats













source: http://www.reddit.com/r/electronic_cigarette/comments/36erw3/innokin_coolfire4_official_pics/

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## WillieRoux (19/5/15)

Pin spring....there we go, how hard can it be to do it right the first time

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (19/5/15)

Thanks @Alex 

Nice looking

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## BumbleBee (19/5/15)

Good looking device, doesn't look anything like a grenade though. And a 40w device with only 2000mah to back it up? Not so sure about this one

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Silver (19/5/15)

BumbleBee said:


> Good looking device, doesn't look anything like a grenade though. And a 40w device with only 2000mah to back it up? Not so sure about this one



Agreed @BumbleBee - the specs are a bit light to please the power hungry vapers!


----------



## BumbleBee (19/5/15)

Silver said:


> Agreed @BumbleBee - the specs are a bit light to please the power hungry vapers!


The specs are ok, I think 40W for most folks is enough (lol, reminds me of something Bill Gates once said). They could have gone for more battery capacity though, I mean the iStick 20W and 30W have 2200mah batteries, the 50W iStick hass 4400mah.

Looking at the pics again, I see what looks like a battery cover, I wonder if this takes a standard 18650, in which case you'll be able to put whatever you like in there.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## HealthCabin (19/5/15)

Nice product. Well done


----------



## johan (19/5/15)

She is beautiful.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## VapingSquid (19/5/15)

I think it looks great and all but I just don't get it. In my honest opinion (I could be wrong), there seems to be no point to this device. I believe there are two basic ways of making a great device: 1) Make it better than the set standard 2) set the standard

Basically, make it the best 40w/50w or make it the first 40w/50w with feature x/y/z

I don't see this as being either of the two. Just my two cents


----------



## rogue zombie (19/5/15)

Wow that is pretty.

I didn't open at first cos I thought it was handgrenade 2.

I personally thought that was just stupid. Imagine walking around NY with a Cool fire 1.

Maybe I'm just getting old.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (19/5/15)

Pauly Meatballs!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Silver (20/5/15)

Rob Fisher said:


> Pauly Meatballs!




Thanks @Rob Fisher 
Pauly Meatballs makes such good slideshows
He didnt say whether the battery is removable. I doubt it though. Pity


----------



## Andre (20/5/15)

Silver said:


> Thanks @Rob Fisher
> Pauly Meatballs makes such good slideshows
> He didnt say whether the battery is removable. I doubt it though. Pity


Battery built in.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------

